# Pictures



## Tony14 (May 14, 2006)

I figurd out how to take better pics with my camera so i thought id show off some of my better ones.


----------



## Tony14 (May 14, 2006)

heres the next.


----------



## annie44 (May 14, 2006)

Nice job on the photos!  The embossing shows up really well and the picture is very sharp!  I know from my own experiences that getting a good photo is harder than it would seem!


----------



## Tony14 (May 14, 2006)

Thanks annie, heres another from a local hutch.


----------



## Tony14 (May 14, 2006)

Heres the whole thing.


----------



## Tony14 (May 14, 2006)

Heres another, which one do you guys like better this one


----------



## Tony14 (May 14, 2006)

or this one, im looking for whether or not you guys think i should backlight with amber bottles.


----------



## capsoda (May 15, 2006)

Man Tony, You got some nice lookin stuff.


----------



## Tony14 (May 15, 2006)

Thanks Warren, What program do you think i could use to try and organize and catalogue my bottles with a picture attatched?

 Which pic did ya like better, the backlite or without?


----------



## capsoda (May 16, 2006)

I just use my IrfanView and I am also working on a paper copy. The book for the paper copy takes alot of time but if my CP freaks I still have a hard copy. I am going to put a copy on disc too. 

 All the pics look great but the back lit one is clearer.


----------



## Tony14 (May 16, 2006)

Thanks for the opinion warren, i just found out that that plymouth crown is considered scarce to rare!


----------



## madman (May 21, 2006)

hey tony, i tend to use the no flash, lighted back ground, brings out embossment well , heres an example, i use infraview, also happy digging mike


----------



## Tony14 (Dec 5, 2006)

Well Im digging up an old topic of mine to aks another opinion. Can you guys read the embossing on this bottle pretty clearly? Its a small druggist and since i know what it says already i have no problem reading it. Im wondering because im sending in some pics to the mrbottles gallery.


----------



## Tony14 (Dec 5, 2006)

And do you guys think this is a pretty clear pic of this blob? This one was too dark to backlight with my camera so i went this way.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Dec 6, 2006)

That first milk sure looks like an early one. Nice bottles!


----------



## CanadianBoy (Dec 6, 2006)

Hey Tony, I use Filemaker Pro,really good program,both for PC & MAC,Dave.


----------



## Tony14 (Dec 12, 2006)

Thanks you guys...
 Zanes-That first milk is from the teens but is fairly common. I sold that specific one for $8 at one of my grandpas rummage sales.


----------

